# eclipse/pydev fehler bei auswahl des pythoninterpreters



## gasgesicht (15. Jun 2009)

hi,
wenn ich im eclipse pydev plugin den pythoninterpreter setzen will klapp alles soweit und der interpreter steht auch in der liste unter "python interpreters" aber wenn ich dann auf ok bestätige kommt nen dialog dass nen fehler aufgetreten ist und ich ins logfile schauen soll.
im log file steht dann:


> java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: method org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Tree.select with signature (Lorg.eclipse.swt.widgets.TreeItemV was not found.
> at org.python.pydev.ui.pythonpathconf.AbstractInterpreterEditor.updateTree(AbstractInterpreterEditor.java:722)
> etc...


ich dachte dass es evtl. am java-gcj liegt. aber eclipse läuft jetzt mit der sun jre 


> searching for compatible vm...
> testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun...found


und der fehler besteht immer noch .
jemand ne idee?

gruss


crossposting mit Das deutsche Python-Forum :: Thema anzeigen - eclipse/pydev fehler bei auswahl des pythoninterpreters


----------



## Vayu (15. Jun 2009)

bist du das hier auch?  [ubuntu] Eclipse 3.2.2 Pydev, nothing works (Jaunty) - Ubuntu Forums

wenn ja wärs schonmal ne gute info gewesen, dass du unter nem linux arbeitest  und welche eclipse version du benutzt etc.


----------



## gasgesicht (15. Jun 2009)

nene das ist nicht von mir  aber bin auch schon drüber gestoßen. dass eclipse mit der sun jre läuft geht ja bei mir sogar, aber anscheint ist das gar nicht das problem.


----------



## Vayu (15. Jun 2009)

wo liegt denn dein interpreter? oder ist der bei der jre dabei? Habe bei mir keinen gefunden auf die Schnelle


----------



## gasgesicht (15. Jun 2009)

unter pydev -> interpreter -> new geb ich /usr/bin/python bzw /usr/bin/python2.6 bei interpreter executable an dann rödelt eclipse etwa, zeigt mir ne list mit python libs an, die es in den python system path aufnehmen möchte; das bestätige ich und dann steht der interpreter auch brav in der liste von pydev und es sieht ganz danach aus als hätte alles wunderbar geklappt. dann drücke ich ok um das eclipse preferences fenster zu schließen und dann kommt dieser fehler.
und wenn ich dann wieder in die pydev einstellungen gehe ist der interperter nicht mehr in der liste eingetragen.
[edit]
der python interpreter ist auch installiert und liegt unter /usr/bin/python und /usr/bin/python2.6


----------



## Vayu (15. Jun 2009)

hast du das schonmal mit ner anderen eclipse version probiert? benutzt du auch die 3.2.x?


----------



## gasgesicht (15. Jun 2009)

nutze 3.2.2, sollte doch ok sein? und hab irgendwie keine lust auf 4 JREs und 3 IDEs damit irgendwas läuft


----------



## Vayu (15. Jun 2009)

es geht ja auch erstmal nur darum zu schauen, ob das evtl ein bug in der 3.2er sein könnte. denn in dem ubuntuforum hat derjenige ja ebenfalls die 3.2.2. Wenn es mit der 3.3 oder der 3.4 funktiioniert weisste bescheid


----------



## Vayu (15. Jun 2009)

hmmm, laut 3.2er SWT API gibt es für die Klasse Tree auch keine Methode namens select 

schau mal nach für welche Eclipse Version dein pydev plugin konzipiert ist.


----------



## gasgesicht (15. Jun 2009)

ok danke. habe hier jetzt die 3.4er mit dem aktuellestem vom aktuellsten und es geht. das aktuellste was mir synaptic angezeigt hat war komischerweise die 3.2er
und installiert mir denn der eclipse updatemanager auch plugin versionen die die eclipse version nicht verträgt ... eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache läuft jetzt - danke


----------



## Vayu (15. Jun 2009)

normalerweise sollte er nix installieren, was mit der eclipseversion nicht läuft. aber vielleicht haben die da bei dem pydev plugin auch mist gebaut


----------

